# Phaeton Wagon



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

Does anyone know if this truly exists?










Damon


----------



## Sarmale89 (Dec 15, 2010)

dlouie said:


> Does anyone know if this truly exists?
> 
> http://m.blog.hu/au/autoskartya/image/2009/05/kombi_vt/VW_Phaeton_Avant_QSYpapa.jpg
> 
> Damon


I would say that's a very good Photoshop job. 

Bobby


----------



## Appaz (Oct 30, 2009)

Clearly it is a photoshop.


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

PS or not, it's very attractive :thumbup:. While it defeats the mission the Phaeton was designed to perform if I were in the market for an ultra high end wagon and the _pictured_ Phaeton was actually available, the choice would be very simple. I'll take mine as a loaded, four seat, W12 :laugh:
RB


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

Real or not, that thing is pure sex. A W12 Phaeton Estate would give the RS6 Avant a run for its money. Can you imagine?


----------



## Sarmale89 (Dec 15, 2010)

Jagvar said:


> Real or not, that thing is pure sex. A W12 Phaeton Estate would give the RS6 Avant a run for its money. Can you imagine?


Forget about an RS6 Avant, here's a wagon that gives an R8 a run for its money (and wins!).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkLATjo6Oyo

What I wouldn't do to have one !










Bobby


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

> I would say that's a very good Photoshop job.





> Clearly it is a photoshop.


Ya think?

VW promotional image of 2009 Phaeton:










New Phaeton Station Wagon:










There are a number of other Photoshop Phaeton versions out there. Here is another wagon:










I think I like the one originally posted on this thread better, though.

Victor


----------

